# firefox-1.5 und vermutlichen Phishingschutz abstellen

## phixom

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade mit einem Problem zu kämpfen.

Offenbar hat der Firefox einen Phishingschutz eingebaut, der URLs abtrennt, wenn sie von einem externen Programm aufgerufen werden.

z.b.

```
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,387771,00.html
```

wird zu 

```
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0
```

Ist zwar nett das er helfen will, aber so kann ich nicht surfen. Wie kann man das abstellen?

phixom

----------

## borsdel

moin,

denke eher das des nen bug ist. und zwar wird die übergebene url am komma zerhackt

haben sich wohl gedacht, urls mit kommas gibbet nicht  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## Der P@te

Habe das Problem ebenfalls, ist aber nur unter Gentoo so. Unter Win funktioniert das öffnen von Links aus externen Anwendungen ohne Probleme.

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051130 Firefox/1.5

----------

## ossi

kann ich hier leider nicht nachvollziehen! url lässt sich problemlos laden.

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de-DE; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051205 Firefox/1.5

----------

## b3cks

 *ossi wrote:*   

> kann ich hier leider nicht nachvollziehen! url lässt sich problemlos laden.
> 
> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de-DE; rv:1. Gecko/20051205 Firefox/1.5

 

Dito. Getestet unter Gentoo und W2k mit FF 1.5 und keine Probleme.

Wäre mir auch aufgefallen, wenn ich meine daily Doses SpOn nicht mehr hätte lesen können.

----------

## Der P@te

Hmm liegt es wohl am Geckobuild?

Gecko/20051205

Gecko/20051130

----------

## borsdel

jupp, unter win gehts wirklich mit firefox 1.5, und ahja, freebsd auch

hmmt, aber hab scheinbar das gleiche problem wie phixom, dass bei wenn firefox mit url von konsole gestartet, urls zerhackt werden

mfg borsdel

----------

## Anarcho

Also direkt-link aus dem Browser geht aber von der Konsole aus nicht.

Kann ich also bestätigen!

----------

## Der P@te

Beim mir sind es Links aus LICQ die er abschneidet.

----------

## borsdel

licq macht ja letztendlich auch nichts anderes als deinen standdard browser mit $browser $url aufzurufen

naja, kompiliere grad mal neu, musste sowieso was an den use-flags ändern, vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an der build-version

mfg borsdel

----------

## Anarcho

Also wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist die "build-version" nichts anderes als das Datum an dem du Firefox kompiliert hast sprich emerged hast. 

Denn meine ist: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1. :Cool:  Gecko/20051201 Firefox/1.5 

und ich habe den Firefox am 01.12.2005 emerged.

Daher hat das wohl keine Aussagekraft.

----------

## gimpel

kommatas in urls sind ja auch... pervers, heh

sylpheed-claws übergibt die url folgendermaßen:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0%2C1518%2C387771%2C00.html - immer schön mit %2 statt komma

aber so schlau sollte firefox auch unter linux selbst sein, richtig. 

und hier gehts auch ohne probleme über die shell.

allerdings verwende ich binary version, ins $HOME/bin installiert, zwecks bequemerem update etc.

also ist das wohl ein problem mit selbst kompiliertem firefox...

----------

## borsdel

@Anarcho: das mit der build-nummer macht natürlich sinn, zumal ja auch keine neue version reingekommen ist, wie dumm von mir, überhaupt nen gedanken drüber zu verschwenden

ansonsten, muss aber trotzdem irgendeine art von bug sein, die frage ist, ob es von firefox herrührt?

mfg borsel

btw: kommata in urls sind wirklich ekelhaft

----------

## Der P@te

Das mit der Buildnummer ist mit Sicherheit das Compilierdatum habe es gerade nachgeschaut kommt hin. Habe das Problem nochmal mit Thunderbird überprüft. Offenbar schneidet er die URL's wenn sie aus Thunderbird kommen nicht ab.

----------

## Anarcho

Anscheinend erkennt firefox davon etwas als option und nicht als URL.

Um die URL per Konsole aufzurufen reicht dann ein:

firefox -- http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,387771,00.html

----------

## schachti

Was mich wundert:

Szenario 1: Firefox noch nicht geöffnet, in der Konsole firefox http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,387771,00.html eingegeben --> Firefox startet und öffnet die URL korrekt.

Szenario 2: Firefox läuft bereits, in der Konsole firefox http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,387771,00.html eingegeben --> die URL wird verstümmelt.

Hier beoabachtet mit Firefox 1.5.

----------

## Anarcho

Das frisch starten des FF habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Aber es deutet alles daraufhin das es sich um einen Fehler im mozilla-launcher handelt. Ich werde mir das mal genauer betrachten.

----------

## tuxian

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was mich wundert:
> 
> Szenario 1: Firefox noch nicht geöffnet, in der Konsole firefox http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,387771,00.html eingegeben --> Firefox startet und öffnet die URL korrekt.
> 
> Szenario 2: Firefox läuft bereits, in der Konsole firefox http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,387771,00.html eingegeben --> die URL wird verstümmelt.
> ...

 

Bei mir funktioniert es bei beiden Szenarien.

```
*  www-client/mozilla-launcher :

        [  I] 1.42 (0)

        [M~ ] 1.44 (0)

        [M~ ] 1.45 (0)
```

----------

## schachti

Bei mir läuft mozilla-launcher-1.45.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Hat hierfür schon jemand eine Lösung gefunden ?

Gruß

Hyp

----------

